# Mixing Permethrin?



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey guys, so I think I'm reading the label right, but it somehow just seems like a lot of product. 0.5% should be good enough for most things, including mosquitoes. The label says to use 8 1/3 fl oz of permethrin in 5 gallons of water and to use 2-10 gallons per 1k sq ft.

In a nutshell, 8 1/3 fl oz, 5 gallons, for 2k sq. Ft.

The reason I ask is because I've used Bifen IT at basically 2 oz per gallon but that gallon also covered 1k sq ft, so I'd only use 4 oz for 2k sq ft, half as much as permethrin.

Just don't want to mis-read the label. I want to spray EVERYTHING with it (lawn, bushes, siding etc)

Thanks!


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

The label has lots of information and mix rates, all dependent on application type and targeted pests. It can be confusing but you just need to figure out what kind of control you are looking for. This is what I understand for the DIY homeowner (taken from the label) but I'm open to correction or suggestions.-

Structures - Use 0.5% emulsion (1 2/3 oz per gallon per 1,000 sqft ) - this is the low rate, can increase to 2% emulsion

Trees - 1 to 2 quarts per 100 gallons Apply to the lower branches and trunks prior to adult emergence.

Ornamentals Plants- 4 to 8 Fluid Ounces Per 100 gallons -- or - Broadcast 0.9 to 1.8 Fluid Ounces Per 10,000 sq. ft. Apply a sufficient volume of water to adequately cover foliage.

Lawn - 0.4 to 0.8 Fluid Ounces per 1,000 Square Feet. Apply using 4 - 25 gallons of spray volume.

The label suggests that the lawn applications require a high volume of water to control specific lawn insects (seems to be those that live well below the surface). I've been told that you can water it in as well if you apply with less water but the label doesn't indicate doing this so do it at your own risk I suppose. All applications have different mix rates and different water volume rates so I'd say the best plan is to fill your sprayer with the right mix for 1 type of application and then use it all before moving to the next type. Either way, the product can be applied quite often, even at higher rates so I wouldn't worry too much about being exact.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

sportsman10 said:


> The label has lots of information and mix rates, all dependent on application type and targeted pests. It can be confusing but you just need to figure out what kind of control you are looking for. This is what I understand for the DIY homeowner (taken from the label) but I'm open to correction or suggestions.-
> 
> Structures - Use 0.5% emulsion (1 2/3 oz per gallon per 1,000 sqft ) - this is the low rate, can increase to 2% emulsion
> 
> ...


Thank you! Now that you pointed it out I found the info. It doesn't really say for broadcast to use 1 gallon per 1k sq ft though unless I'm missing it?



> Broadcast Treatment for Control of Nuisance Pests:
> Apply using a 0.5% emulsion as a residual spray to outside surfaces of buildings including, but not limited to, exterior siding, foundations, porches, window frames, eaves, patios, garages, and refuse dumps.


This is where I got the ~5 gallons per 2k sq ft from on the label



> Perimeter Treatment: Apply a band application 6 to 10 feet wide around and adjacent to the structure. Also, treat the base of the structure to a height of 2 to 3 feet. Use a spray volume of 2 to 10 gallons of emulsion per 1000 square feet. If mulch or debris is present, a higher volume application rate may be needed to ensure adequate coverage. Treat the base of the structure to prevent insects from entering the structure.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

What concentration of Permethrin are you using?

I use the 38% permethrin and mix 2oz per gallon. I mix it in just enough water I think I will need to blanket my yard and spray outside of my home, usually about 4-5 gallons.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

bassadict69 said:


> What concentration of Permethrin are you using?
> 
> I use the 38% permethrin and mix 2oz per gallon. I mix it in just enough water I think I will need to blanket my yard and spray outside of my home, usually about 4-5 gallons.


The 36.8% from DoMyOwn is what I bought. Just got thrown off by the "use 2-10 gallons per 1k sq ft" on the perimeter application part.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

And just if anyone is wondering why I'd like to try Permethrin vs the Bifen I/T -- the Bifen does a great job killing all kind of things, but it's not too much use for me when we get bit by mosquitos or wasps flying around us while outside. Sure, they die, but usually 3-12 hours after coming in contact with whatever surfaces I sprayed. I want to try Permethrin for the "fast knockdown" aspect.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I do not use it for a fast knockdown and couldn't really say if it is fast or not. I do know that a few hours after I spray my yard and patio, there are no more mosquitos.

I also recently used a neighbors boathouse and there were quite a few wasps under his open eaves building nests. I mixed up a batch and sprayed his eaves and to this day, still no wasps and that was about 3 weeks ago. When I sprayed, they all flew off and none dropped immediately.


----------

